# Best dog food for weightloss?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is very active and eats 2 cups of FROMM Chicken a la veg daily. He is about 90 pounds but is active for at least 4-5 hours daily running around. He now loves to play in the sprinklers with the neighbors kids. He generally only get homemade treats mostly fruit, veggies, and dehydrated meats/chicken. He is doing great on it and so are the Yorkies. They all happy dance at feeding time.

If your guy eats a little less and moves a little more weight loss should be simple especially with high cal. treats eliminated. Swimming is a great low impact but high calorie burning activity.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have Ry on Fromm too. He was on the Salmon and now is on Duck and Sweet Potato. He loves it. He is also on 2 cups per day!


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys think it will be ok with the yeast and egg? Do your babies get allergies?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine don't have food allergies. Buddy is allergic to fleas and ticks. He gets actual human grade Brewer's yeast daily and eggs on the weekend (sometimes cooked or sometimes raw). The Yorkies also get eggs.

If he has been doing well in Wellness other than weight gain- Why not just cut the amount down and give veggies as treats.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Instead of switching dog food, can you up his daily activity (so he's not sleeping all day) and getting him out for a regular 1 hour walk every single day?


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> Instead of switching dog food, can you up his daily activity (so he's not sleeping all day) and getting him out for a regular 1 hour walk every single day?


I am shooting for a 45 min walk no less than 30. Excersice yes, but no food hange? Will that be enough? At just the 812 calories for only food no treats that would still leave him over I think. If I go by the 10 cal/pound rule I was thinking to get a food that left him in the 700 cal a day range. No? Too fast?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenKeeper said:


> I am shooting for a 45 min walk no less than 30. Excersice yes, but no food hange? Will that be enough? At just the 812 calories for only food no treats that would still leave him over I think. If I go by the 10 cal/pound rule I was thinking to get a food that left him in the 700 cal a day range. No? Too fast?


I think my main concern about switching dog food is because you mentioned skin issues related to dog food and you went through three different dog foods before starting this one and apparently getting issues to settle down. 

Daily exercise and more general activity throughout the day will help. 

The other thing is getting the thyroid checked. Sometimes your adult dogs who pack on pounds and don't lose weight when they should be, in addition to shedding a lot more than normal, and having skin issues like repeat ear infections and hot spots... these could be signs of thyroid problems.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try Chicken Soup For the Pet Lover's Soul Adult Light. It has around 290 kcal/cup. My parents have been feeding it for a while. It help their dog lose weight big time!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Use the same food you have been successful with, but just give less. Oh, and get his thyroid tested. Brooks also ballooned up to 94 lb, and didn't drop an ounce (even though I reduced his food by 25% for 6 weeks).
After he was put on Rx for hypothyroidism, he dropped 20 lb over 12 months.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the light formulas...mainly because you compromise good nutrition with them. The only one I would personally consider is the Wellness Core.

However, my golden is allergenic as well. Chicken and potatoes--which is VERY hard to find a food without one, much less both. So I've had him on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for several months and I'm thrilled with the results. Less itching, KNOCK ON WOOD no more hot spots and most of all, he loves it! Best for us is he has successfully slimmed down on it. (He blew UP on Fromm--and then ended up not being able to tolerate it because of his allergies). 

He eats 2 cups of the PP SSS a day--and has lost about 7 lbs over the last few months. I keep looking at him and wondering if he should lose more. He still looks a little on the larger side, but I can easily feel his ribs, so I'm satisfied. Doesn't help that I worked with the rescue last weekend and those dogs are either VERY fit--or too thin, so I'm second guessing myself! lol. 

He's also almost 10 and he has slowed down. Even on our walks he is slower and happy to mosey along. So really, increasing his exercise isn't an option for us, though I've added more little walks since I'm currently not working. 

I have to wonder if the salmon is leaner and maybe has helped him lose a few lbs. I can't recall the calorie count, but I'm thinking somewhere around 400. Honestly though, I've never paid much attention to the calories. It's also a 25% protein/16% fat food--but I personally feel like they need at least this for healthy coat/skin in their diets, so don't want to go lower. 

Best of luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha very fit or too thin. Yup I tried him on wellness core reduced fat but his ears got soo gunky on it. ( but it was a season transition outside too)

Which FROMM did you use by chance? What allergy symptoms?... Cuz yeah I see their bags do have a lot of different ingredients.



Wagners Mom said:


> I'm not a fan of the light formulas...mainly because you compromise good nutrition with them. The only one I would personally consider is the Wellness Core.
> 
> However, my golden is allergenic as well. Chicken and potatoes--which is VERY hard to find a food without one, much less both. So I've had him on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for several months and I'm thrilled with the results. Less itching, KNOCK ON WOOD no more hot spots and most of all, he loves it! Best for us is he has successfully slimmed down on it. (He blew UP on Fromm--and then ended up not being able to tolerate it because of his allergies).
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Yeah I don't want him to loose too fast with too low of calories or get allergy rashes. Sometimes I think he needs more than just lamb and oatmeal though. Like his fur is dryer I have noticed and i wonder if he is getting enough nutrtion from it and hence me eyeing other brands again. Def the thyroid thing is in the back of my mind. But he did just turn 6 years June 21st.

I did check with my vet over the phone and she said Brewer's yeast and skin infection yeast are two totally different strains and do not affect one another... In case anyone except me didn't know that lol. So Noah's past yeast probs shouldn't be affected from it. We never really did pinpoint if his skin ear thing is coming from a specific food or environmental. I do feel like he always gets something at the transition of the seasons time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can continue to feed him the brand of Dog food you're currently using, but reduce it down to 3/4 cup and add 1/4 cup of UNSALTED green beans each time you feed him. 
Limit the number of treats you're giving, some are very high in calories or you can give fresh fruits and veggies as treats instead.

Swimming which has been mentioned, is one of the best forms of exercise, if you can fit it in 2-3 times a week, that would really help.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I switched Lola from regular EVO- to their weight loss EVO. I cut down the amount of food a bit as well. She has lost a few pounds as she has more of a waist line now--- I would like to feel her ribs more so I will continue to try to get her a bit more lean. I ordered the EVO throught WAG.com. They shipped it out FAST! And first time customers get like 20% off their first order. What I like is that I pay no sales tax and get free shipping!


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

What are the calories on that? I had Noah on Evo red meat I think when he was going on two and he gained several pounds from all the protein instead of maintaining! I always wondered about that afterwards. I don't think he's ever been active enough for a pure protein diet if that's wat it was affecting him.



newport said:


> I switched Lola from regular EVO- to their weight loss EVO. I cut down the amount of food a bit as well. She has lost a few pounds as she has more of a waist line now--- I would like to feel her ribs more so I will continue to try to get her a bit more lean. I ordered the EVO throught WAG.com. They shipped it out FAST! And first time customers get like 20% off their first order. What I like is that I pay no sales tax and get free shipping!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can continue to feed him the brand of Dog food you're currently using, but reduce it down to 3/4 cup and add 1/4 cup of UNSALTED green beans each time you feed him.
> Limit the number of treats you're giving, some are very high in calories or you can give fresh fruits and veggies as treats instead.


This is what our breeder told us to do if Rocket ever started to put on too much weight...substitute green beans for part of his regular food. And she recommended baby carrots for treats.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

I may just try that. I hate that 1 cup seems small to begin with!! I don't want him to feel starved with too little calories..though like I said I wonder if he is getting enough of what he needs with just lamb and oatmeal. Poor guy.

Ps Your thumbnail is too cute


CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can continue to feed him the brand of Dog food you're currently using, but reduce it down to 3/4 cup and add 1/4 cup of UNSALTED green beans each time you feed him.
> Limit the number of treats you're giving, some are very high in calories or you can give fresh fruits and veggies as treats instead.
> 
> Swimming which has been mentioned, is one of the best forms of exercise, if you can fit it in 2-3 times a week, that would really help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenKeeper said:


> I may just try that. I hate that 1 cup seems small to begin with!! I don't want him to feel starved with too little calories..though like I said I wonder if he is getting enough of what he needs with just lamb and oatmeal. Poor guy.
> 
> Ps Your thumbnail is too cute


If your dog doesn't like green beans, you can use other fresh veggies such as broccoli. I've been lucky, all my dogs have always loved fresh veggies and fruits. 

I have a produce field right across the street from me, they normally grow watermelons here in the summer. Last year the workers kept us supplied in watermelons. My guys love watermelons, cantaloupe, bananas, blue berries, etc.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can continue to feed him the brand of Dog food you're currently using, but reduce it down to 3/4 cup and add 1/4 cup of UNSALTED green beans each time you feed him.
> Limit the number of treats you're giving, some are very high in calories or you can give fresh fruits and veggies as treats instead.
> 
> Swimming which has been mentioned, is one of the best forms of exercise, if you can fit it in 2-3 times a week, that would really help.


Great advice!! I would definitely cut the food and add some veggies to fill him up. Riley also LOVES fresh fruit and veggies, particularly carrots, green beans, blueberries (especially when they are frozen), and watermelon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenKeeper said:


> Hahaha very fit or too thin. Yup I tried him on wellness core reduced fat but his ears got soo gunky on it. ( but it was a season transition outside too)
> 
> Which FROMM did you use by chance? What allergy symptoms?... Cuz yeah I see their bags do have a lot of different ingredients.


I tried several of them. Duck/Sweet Potato, Pork/Applesauce, GameBird, Surf and Turf and Salmon Tunalini. 

He is allergic to potatoes and chicken--and most (if not all) of their formulas have one or the other in them. 

He was a walking itch ball--and was getting hot spots from the excessive itching. I hate it because I do think it's a good food...just not for him.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Well Noah had his first 'diet' meal tonight 3/4 Lamb and Oatmeal and 1/4 unsalted green beans. Loved every bite! We'll see how this goes over the next few weeks!!


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Update**

Noah is doing well on his green bean diet. He has lost 10 pounds!! Slowly but surely. 10 more to go. Cut down to nothing on handouts and only a few small treats or raw veggies. Now that I am monitoring every little thing that goes into his mouth, I am realizing how I was totally blowing his portion control throughout the day. No wonder! Of course he wasn't complaining lol! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

GoldenKeeper said:


> Update**
> 
> Noah is doing well on his green bean diet. He has lost 10 pounds!! Slowly but surely. 10 more to go. Cut down to nothing on handouts and only a few small treats or raw veggies. Now that I am monitoring every little thing that goes into his mouth, I am realizing how I was totally blowing his portion control throughout the day. No wonder! Of course he wasn't complaining lol!
> 
> ...


WooHoo, way to go Noah


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

@Willow52 Thanks!! He's a regular Bugs Bunny now! Loves him some veggies  


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenKeeper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am ashamed to say that somehow Noah is up to almost 94 pounds:doh:
> He really should be about 77! I have had to switch his dog food like 3 times over the last year because of skin allergies ( dermatitis loves him, he gets it several times a year). Finally I had settled on Wellness Simple limited ingredient dog food (lamb and rice, but they just changed the formula to oatmeal). I know both he and I were a little stressed from the food change because I have to do it slowly and wait to make sure it doesn't flare anything up and he was up many a middleofthenight for bathroom runs.. I mean he is mostly ok but sometimes you not know with his skin.
> ...


Try looking for a reduced calorie/weight loss variety of dog food that has the same meat and grain ingredients as the food he is eating now, since it seems to be good for his allergies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, just read to the end. Good news on the weight loss!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

We used 'filler' in addition to cutting down the amount of food we fed. Green beans. It helped.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good news about the weight loss, but at age 6 and with skin/ear issues-- I really think you should have a full thyroid panel run since weight gain, and skin/ear issues are classic symptoms of hypothyroidism. in addition, age 6 is a prime age for it to manifest itself too! You need a full panel, done by Michigan State or Dr. Dodds, to get a complete picture too.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Update** 
I am happy to report Noah has officially started getting a waistline back and is no longer a "snausage". Started at 94lbs and he is now 79.3lbs!! Only 4 or 5 more to go!!! 

...and a side note of interest-- since tightening up his portions he is also shedding the 'selective listening' trait he adopted over the years when outside. Hardly have to call for him more than once to come in or obey! Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Good news about the weight loss, but at age 6 and with skin/ear issues-- I really think you should have a full thyroid panel run since weight gain, and skin/ear issues are classic symptoms of hypothyroidism. in addition, age 6 is a prime age for it to manifest itself too! You need a full panel, done by Michigan State or Dr. Dodds, to get a complete picture too.


I totally agree i have honestly had that in the back of my mind for sometime with him. But I know i tend to be a worrier too  The vet assures me that since the weight is coming off with no problem that i shouldn't worry about it right now.... That being said thank you for the info. I am more than likely going to override my vet's advice in the coming months just because i want peace of mind 

How do i go about getting Noah tested from them? Is it expensive?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenKeeper said:


> Update**
> I am happy to report Noah has officially started getting a waistline back and is no longer a "snausage". Started at 94lbs and he is now 79.3lbs!! Only 4 or 5 more to go!!!
> 
> ...and a side note of interest-- since tightening up his portions he is also shedding the 'selective listening' trait he adopted over the years when outside. Hardly have to call for him more than once to come in or obey! Amazing
> ...


'

Good job!! So glad to hear a positive update on several levels!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When you described the skin issues and the overweight, I immediately thought thyroid too.
Thyroid full panel testing: have your vet draw blood and either ask them to ship it or have them give it to you to ship to Dr Jean Dodds. I had it done last Feb and the prices had just gone up so I think it was around $80 (go online and you will find the price list) plus add in the cost of the blood draw and the shipping to the lab.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> When you described the skin issues and the overweight, I immediately thought thyroid too.
> Thyroid full panel testing: have your vet draw blood and either ask them to ship it or have them give it to you to ship to Dr Jean Dodds. I had it done last Feb and the prices had just gone up so I think it was around $80 (go online and you will find the price list) plus add in the cost of the blood draw and the shipping to the lab.


Thank you for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

